# Convertidor Ethernet Tcp ip a serie rs232



## jalva (Sep 1, 2007)

Convertidor Ethernet Tcp ip a serie rs232

Alguien conoce algún diagrama de este tipo, basado en Pic o similar (con su firmware en lo posible)
Estuve buscando un poco y encontré los siguientes:

http://www.exemys.com.ar/site/pages...seriales.htm?gclid=CL7M1oeso44CFQGnPAodkFeraA
http://www.ipenabled.com/net232-dte.html
http://www.ipcas.com/products/serial-ethernet.html
http://sundial.com.ar/netmodule/ tibbo em202

Todos estos son equipos disponibles en el mercado ( algunos en argentina también )

Mi idea es buscar ó hacer un conversor que no cueste casi los 100 dólares como los precedentes y mas bien que sea del tipo  http://www.tibbo.com/em202.php, para poder ser conectados a nuestros desarrollos y controlarlos via Ip.
Es decir, tener conectividad IP con una salida serie, que es mucho mas manejable en téminos de programación de Pic.


----------



## maunix (Sep 5, 2007)

La verdad no conozco nada 'económico' en ese tipo de cuestiones, tal vez la única forma de tener algo más económico que eso sea hacerlo uno mismo, aunque eso también tiene su costo.


----------



## blogElectronica (Sep 9, 2007)

Hola jalva,

lo más barato es hacértelo tu mismo. Si utilizas un RCM3710 de Rabbit, lo tendrás bastante económico y además, dispones de 4 puertos serie, por lo que podrías hacer un gateway multipuerto.

Salu2.


----------



## clausf (Nov 15, 2007)

Y ?  que paso con esto ?
Estoy buscando algo así pero solo a nivel de software.
Alguien tiene algo hecho ?
Yo ya tengo el programa armado en VB6 pero solo me falta poder generar el Puerto Virtual.
Si alguien sabe como porfavor postearlo.
Gracias.


----------



## eidtech (Nov 15, 2007)

PIC + ENC28J60

Conectividad Ethernet muy barata. cerca de 10USD.


----------



## kapa588 (Abr 6, 2009)

los has utilizado? has logrado establecer conexion con un pc utilizando ambos dispositivos? Estoy haciendo un proyecto y tenia pensado utilizarlos


----------



## soykenny (May 24, 2009)

eidtech dijo:
			
		

> PIC + ENC28J60
> 
> Conectividad Ethernet muy barata. cerca de 10USD.



algo mas en concreto? algun ejemplo?



saludos!


----------



## Manel28 (Mar 10, 2010)

Habeis logrado algo con el PIC y el controlador de Ethernet? Si es así podiais adjuntar un esquema de conexionado o software utilizado?!. Un saludo


----------

